# Pattern Stash



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, not to mention the magazines and other patterns that I pick up in hard copy!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it is the same for all crafts. I used to sew all my clothes and have a 4 drawer filing cabinet full of patterns. I have 4 notebooks full of smocking designs. My yarn is over flowing. My knitting patterns are in 5 notebooks, a section on my computer, cd's, and a flash drive. I have taken my fabric stash down to 2 cabinets. My stained glass takes up its own shelf in the basement. I gave away all my x-stitch, but kept the needlepoint (holes are bigger). I will have to live another 100 years to use it all up...that is, if I do not buy more!!!


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Oh, I'm so with you. But while looking at a magazine, free site I can remember each pattern I have and can go and put my hands on the pattern. I can not get rid of my magazines unless I remove my favorite patterns. If any one contact me about a pattern I can tell them if I have it or where to find it. What about the stash of yarn? That's why it great to have a Craft Room.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I never added my books and mags to my list of "stuff". I knitting books that I bought 30 years ago and still love. I have one that has Disney characters charted that is out of print now. Sometimes I have gotten a book and decided nothing looked good in it...put it on the shelf, got it out months later and found the perfect top, scarf, or hat. Can't get rid of anything.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I am SOOOO bad about this, but I am trying to get better. As I go thru one box a month, (my own personal penance for buying and keeping too many things)...I try to take out those things that I loved 5 yrs or 25 yrs ago and they go to the Thrift Store box. Sometimes, in the case of yarn or quilting projects, I go to THAT stash and pull enough of those things that I wouldn't buy today and make a 'kit' to put in the TS box. This process reminds me of what's in a box in the first place, (a big plus!!!), gets a bit of it out that I know I won't really use, and hopefully, spurs some new crafter (or a crafter with little resources), into a project that satisfies them. I save way too much and there are so many people who would love some of it...I'm 65...how many hundred sweaters and quilts can I really make...I prefer doing it this way to knowing my sons will just set fire to the barn after I die!...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am 58 now. My daughter tells me to keep knitting, so she will not have so much yarn when I am gone. I just need to stop seeing stuff I love to make.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I never said I wasn't buying new stuff, I'm just trying to get rid of the stuff I don't like but that someone else would. Shopping therapy is the best!!! Besides, what they have to put up with after we're gone is our parental revenge....lolololol


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Love buying new stuff!!!!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

:mrgreen: :shock: we are not alone !! look how many TV shows are out about..... us :lol: Hoarders, Enough Already... Buried Alive...


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


That's funny, I was thinking the other day that my pattern stash is more than I could do in the life I have left. And yet, I know I will never stop collecting them.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Patterns and recipes and yarn and rubber stamps and scrapbook paper and embelishments and.... I could go for long long time with out buying anything!!


----------



## lyn2412 (May 2, 2011)

Yes, add me to the hoards of us who are addicted to collecting patterns off the i/net and around. Most of mine are from the i/net, and when I want to knit something, i rarely go to them because there are so many, and it takes so long to find a particular one, so i just look up some more. I have not long ago moved house, so i got rid of lots of stuff, but my computer and hard drive are full of knitting patterns. I have 2 wee grandchildren, and I LOVE knitting fancy things for them . They have more woolies than they can wear, that I've knitted. :roll: :?: 

Oh well its lots of fun and keeps the brain ticking over :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I have enough books and leaflets for this lifetime and the next, dozens and dozens of things I want to make... one day! Then I keep getting ideas of my own and start playing with them, whilst accumulating yet more patterns I've drawn on for research along the way. 

It never ends!

Dave


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good memory plus such talent!
I had gone back into knitting after many years doing charity knitting now, as my love for knitting awakend in me again and meeting with others in a club. There is do 1 pattern I would like to get I have seen on the net and its from a 2009 Knit1 magazine, top down top with a leaf Yoke. Wonder if you have a copy and would like to share?
Thank you 
tj


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I absolutely have a stash of patterns. My daughter's friends couldn't have enough babies for me to use all my baby patterns. But, hey, I need choices!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

I need pattern for 'EEYORE' Blanket for baby and adult, so busy looking I never get anything done LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to know if any of you have thought about when I am called home where is my stash going? I have only one son and he doesn't "craft". I have two granddaughters 20 & 13 but neither is a serious knitter or crocheter. Is there a life for my needles and such after mine is over? I call my cigar boxes full of notions and my binders full of organized "hereafter"? Is there a recycle online my family could mail everything too? I would like to know now that they will all have a good home. Or maybe that is a ministry we need to put down guidelines to start. Just some "food for thought for today" Have a blessed one from Texas.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

OK, I'll admit to having a file box and a Ring Binder full of physical printed patterns, numerous magazines and books that I just can't part with, a ridiculously large "favorites" section and a rather large and growing "Knitting Patterns" file on my computer. You just never know when one of those patterns will be the perfect "one" for the "special new" yarn you found. Or maybe you even discover the perfect yarn in your stash! LOL. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I am 58 now. My daughter tells me to keep knitting, so she will not have so much yarn when I am gone. I just need to stop seeing stuff I love to make.


I am almost 55 and sometimes I wonder what my husband and adult son and daughter would do with my 'stashes'. I don't just mean yarn! Try - pattern books, patterns I have printed out, patterns I have photocopied, patterns I have been given from friends (both knitting and crocheting). ..... and then there's the recipes. There are hundreds of recipes alone and I am not exaggerating. I have never actually counted how many recipe books I have - too scared to. ..... and then there's the teddy bears.

I do know that I need to do more knitting so that my stash goes down (so that I can add to it again). My aim, after our holiday to the USofA, is to really get stuck into my knitting. That is the only way I can justify buying more yarn while on holiday.

By the way, I am not even a very good cook!!!!!!!!!!! (LOL)

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I see a new TV show in the making...Yarn Hoarders....or Knit-O-Holics....LOL. I'm right there with all of you. I have more yarn and fabric then I could possibly use in my lifetime.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have both draws of my file cabinet filled with assorted patterns that I would love to make. I have three/four looseleafs filled with Barbie and Ken clothes. Two looseleafs filled with Ameican Doll Clothes Patterns.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

So i guess i not the only one with this problem, patterns, needles, etc. oh boy i never get done what i want to do. But that do not stop me in getting more. i told my sister who almost 4 years older,when i gone she will have it all. i love it all.

Nancy


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

now I feel better, I"m not the only one with hundreds of patterns I'll never get to.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes, I have crochet and knitting patterns that I will never get to in my lifetime, but I still print off those free ones and add them to my file. (One of these days I will have to get a bigger file box!!). I love looking through them when I am searching for a new pattern.

Karen


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Add me to the list. I have hundreds on computer, portable drive. Pattens in my basement put in binders...One of these days (or years) I'm gonna sort and make pdf books out of them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lyn2412 said:


> Yes, add me to the hoards of us who are addicted to collecting patterns off the i/net and around. Most of mine are from the i/net, and when I want to knit something, i rarely go to them because there are so many, and it takes so long to find a particular one, so i just look up some more. I have not long ago moved house, so i got rid of lots of stuff, but my computer and hard drive are full of knitting patterns. I have 2 wee grandchildren, and I LOVE knitting fancy things for them . They have more woolies than they can wear, that I've knitted. :roll: :?:
> 
> Oh well its lots of fun and keeps the brain ticking over :lol:


And what beautiful grandchildren you have! Lucky you!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

totally relate to stacks of binders, file folders filled with downloaded patterns, not to mention the shelves of books--i belong to 2 groups of crafters and someone is always asking for a pattern for something, if i don't have it i am on the pc looking for it for them--which adds to my pile, and brings me a measure of it was worth while having this pile of paper. i have bookmarked so many sites aol might just connect people to my favorites list soon...111


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


I have so many patterns that i've made a couple of binders for myself. Feel kinda guilty because I know I don't have the time, skill or patience for some of them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


Add me to the list of those who have too many recipes, cook books, yarn and fabric. And still I buy more. My older son told me he's going to call the "hoarders" show and have them put me on TV. What he doesn't realize is: it's all useful!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in an Rv which really restricts my room. Stored at my mother's (she thought she got rid of all my stuff after I moved out of the house many many years ago)are 2 large totes of knitting books and magazines, a small traveling tote of crochet doily and tablecloth patterns from House of White Birches doily of the month club, and 2 large totes with all my piano and organ music. It's fun each fall when I visit her to swap out. I take the books and patterns I carried with me all year and get to shop through my hidden stash and "buy for free" new ideas for the next year. I also have 2 computers with different patterns kept in email and favorite folders. I have been thinking of getting an external drive to hide my stash in. I could get millions of patterns then.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.
> ...


Quite right, one never knows when a stitch design or motif will come in handy. Save everything!

Dave


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's what sll us hoarders say lol!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I keep patterns I want to try and patterns I want to do again in folders -- I keep sorting and rearranging so I have a bunch of folders, and sometimes I actually go through them and throw some out because I finally realize I will never use them. And if I need a pattern, most are only a Google search away.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

past said:


> I live in an Rv which really restricts my room. Stored at my mother's (she thought she got rid of all my stuff after I moved out of the house many many years ago)are 2 large totes of knitting books and magazines, a small traveling tote of crochet doily and tablecloth patterns from House of White Birches doily of the month club, and 2 large totes with all my piano and organ music. It's fun each fall when I visit her to swap out. I take the books and patterns I carried with me all year and get to shop through my hidden stash and "buy for free" new ideas for the next year. I also have 2 computers with different patterns kept in email and favorite folders. I have been thinking of getting an external drive to hide my stash in. I could get millions of patterns then.


I have one. Keeps my husband from saying I'm using up too much hard drive space.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

I STARTED OUT PRINTING EVERY SINGLE PATTERN I SAW ON THE SITES I GET EVERY DAY. THEN THE PROBLEM, OF STORAGE STARTED. I ENDED UP USING SUPER LARGE CLOTH GROCERY STORE TOTES AND GREW OUT OF THEM. THEN I EMPTIED A TWO DRAWER FILE CABINET BUT NOW THAT IS FULL. MY APRTMT IS VERY SMALL WITH NO STORAGE. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY MORE IDEAS I COULD TRY. I THOUGHT OF NOT PRINTING THEM AND JUST KEEPING THEM IN THE COMUTER BUT I HAD ABOUT 700 ITEMS AND MY COMPUTER STARTED TO WORK REAL SLOW AND I WAS TOLD I HAD TOO MUCH IN THE COMPUTER. BEFORE I COULD DO ANYTHING, I HAD A PROBLEM AND SOMEHOW I DUMPED EVERYTHING IN THE COMOUTER BY ACCIDENT SO THAT TOOK CARE OF THAT IM BACK AT IT STORING THEM IN THECOMPUTER BUT I WISH THERE WAS A BETTER WAY. IM A COMOUTER DUMMY, SO YOU KNOW I NEED A LOT OF HELP I DONT KNOW WHAT A BROWSER IS AND STUFF LIKE THAT. IF YOU CAN HELP ME, ILL OWE YOU MY FIRST BORN 43 YRS OLD DTR . HA HA


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

external hard drive... seems we should be able to get a group discount :?  :lol:


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

AVE, CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING A MALE NEEDLEWORKER. ID LOVE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR FINISHED ITEMS. MY ;LAST STUDENT WAS A 72 YEAR OLD MAN THAT LOOKS 55 AND ACTS IT AND IS MAKING BEAUTIFUL THINGS I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM EVERYONE SEEMS TO HAVE, STORAGE SPACE FOR PATTERNS, IVE CURRENTLY SAVING THEM AS MESSAGES TO MYSELF WITH A PATTERN THERE. MY COMOUTER READS MY NAME AND THEN THE NAME OF THE PATTERN AND A DATE. I WISH THERE WAS A BETTER WAY GOT ANY IDEAS THANKS, CHERYL


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I have so many patterns on my computer that it is crying for a rest. I have vowed to clean them up and only keep the ones I know I will make - but what fun is that? I look back at some of the first ones I collected and think "Do I really want this pattern?" and of course, I do. It's like a book, you just can't throw it away. I did start to organize though, both on my computer and in loose leaf books. 

Collecting patterns and knitting supplies will some day be diagnosed as "therapuetic". It sure makes me feel good!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


That sounds like me, when I check out free patterns on the web I go crazy. I now have a binder with all my want to do's. But I only print what I think I might try.But that sure sounds like me. I just so enjoy chatting with everyone on this site. I guess it is because we all have so much in common. Only a few of my friends here knit. They don't know what they are missing!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Pattern collection is as addictive as yarn collecting. I download mostly free patterns, keep all my knitting magazines, calendars and books. I have Binders full of patterns by catagory. If only there was enough time to knit all the things you like.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Im so glad to see myself in so many of these messages,just almost finished cleaning out my craft stuff, yarn,patterns,craft books etc.Took most of the winter.I'm so proud of myself.The good craft books that I cleaned out are going to the library for the ladies that cannot afford to buy books and cn still enjoy all the crafts I did.As bonus the lady at the library said they would issue a tax receipt for the value of the books!I never even thought to ask about that.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knitty said:


> Im so glad to see myself in so many of these messages,just almost finished cleaning out my craft stuff, yarn,patterns,craft books etc.Took most of the winter.I'm so proud of myself.The good craft books that I cleaned out are going to the library for the ladies that cannot afford to buy books and cn still enjoy all the crafts I did.As bonus the lady at the library said they would issue a tax receipt for the value of the books!I never even thought to ask about that.


I don't know about your library, but ours has an ongoing book sale and I've found some great books that way. The book sale person usually checks to see if a donated book is already on the shelf. If so, they sell the "new" book. If not, they add it to the inventory.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lyn2412 said:


> Yes, add me to the hoards of us who are addicted to collecting patterns off the i/net and around. Most of mine are from the i/net, and when I want to knit something, i rarely go to them because there are so many, and it takes so long to find a particular one, so i just look up some more. I have not long ago moved house, so i got rid of lots of stuff, but my computer and hard drive are full of knitting patterns. I have 2 wee grandchildren, and I LOVE knitting fancy things for them . They have more woolies than they can wear, that I've knitted. :roll: :?:
> 
> Oh well its lots of fun and keeps the brain ticking over :lol:


The children are beautiful and I'm sure the woolies are, too. Is "woolies" a particular item or does it mean 'knitted items'? I like the word because it sounds soft and cuddly. I make things so if my son marries and has a family, I will have them already made-- just in case I am 100 by then


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

DorisT said:


> knitty said:
> 
> 
> > Im so glad to see myself in so many of these messages,just almost finished cleaning out my craft stuff, yarn,patterns,craft books etc.Took most of the winter.I'm so proud of myself.The good craft books that I cleaned out are going to the library for the ladies that cannot afford to buy books and cn still enjoy all the crafts I did.As bonus the lady at the library said they would issue a tax receipt for the value of the books!I never even thought to ask about that.
> ...


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, how I love this site. I've spent 80 some-odd years feeling guilty that I was the only yarnoholic in the world seconded only by my addicition to patterns. I now know there are probably more or us than there are the sane ones out there. But don't we have fun? And I guess it's less distructive than booze.


----------



## Susan B. (May 14, 2011)

I have saved many patterns over the years - I just cleaned them out and gave some away, as I looked at each one and said to myself "Might I ever make this?" If the answer was no, I got rid of it.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I have pattern magazines and books from the 60's that I can't bear to part with, and almost 300 cook books -- I swear it's a disease. And what I have filling my computer shocks even me! But copying to a word doc is so easy, why not save it, eh


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Pattern collection is as addictive as yarn collecting. I download mostly free patterns, keep all my knitting magazines, calendars and books. I have Binders full of patterns by catagory. If only there was enough time to knit all the things you like.


I always joke I want my obituary to say "take a pattern when you leave the wake" . That way I am sure all my friends will show up as well as a few hundred strangers. Lines for miles and they will all get a pattern as promised. I will have a bigger wake than the governor.  I love to read patterns. Once when I reorganized books from plastic boxes and bookshelves into a new bookshelf I found three copies of the same book of cat patterns and the price stickers said three different stores, probable bought them in three different months or years. Do you find you have a fortune spent on plastic boxes and wooden bookshelves? Is hoarding a bad thing but collecting is politically correct? I think people collect jewelry and do not call it hoarding! 
I am so glad to read you all love patterns, too, because my family thinks I am the only one and wrong to be his way. I too love patterns wherever they come from.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

PUGMOM 5
In those smocking notebooks, is that the pleating patterns for smocking, like Canadian smocking? I've been looking for inspiration for using such pleated fabrics in other projects (back in the early 70's smocked pleat throw pillows were big). I'm not interested in the embroidery stitches, just the pleating and folding guidelines.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

OIY!!! Do I have patterns, my patterns have patterns...lol!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> I have pattern magazines and books from the 60's that I can't bear to part with, and almost 300 cook books -- I swear it's a disease. And what I have filling my computer shocks even me! But copying to a word doc is so easy, why not save it, eh


My friend phoned me once and said "what are you doing?" She laughed when I said i was eating pizza and reading a cookbook. I love cook books but only cook for company or if there is a blizzard and I can not go out . I also love restaurants and take out food. when my husband proposed, I asked him to pick a room where he wanted me to be good in and he did not pick the kitchen. Good thing or would he have been disappointed minimal skills in the kitchen due to a mom who never let anyone in hers. Oh well, I can knit well!!!!and that's so much more important I think. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BettyJC said:


> Oh, how I love this site. I've spent 80 some-odd years feeling guilty that I was the only yarnoholic in the world seconded only by my addicition to patterns. I now know there are probably more or us than there are the sane ones out there. But don't we have fun? And I guess it's less distructive than booze.


I'm 80 some, also, Betty. I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs. I'm pretty frugal. I need some kind of vice so I have my yarn stash, my pattern stash, my cookbook collection, etc., etc. All are harmless! And when I have nothing exciting to do, I can "visit" with my yarn. Yes, it IS fun!!


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Any thrift store that benefits an organization would LOVE to inherit your craft items. 
I had to laugh the other day, I went to St. Vincent de Paul, there was a cache of knitting needles... didn't it figure the one size of straight needle they were missing was a US 6 which I have managed to misplace.



 sweetnessprecious said:


> I would like to know if any of you have thought about when I am called home where is my stash going? I have only one son and he doesn't "craft". I have two granddaughters 20 & 13 but neither is a serious knitter or crocheter. Is there a life for my needles and such after mine is over? I call my cigar boxes full of notions and my binders full of organized "hereafter"? Is there a recycle online my family could mail everything too? I would like to know now that they will all have a good home. Or maybe that is a ministry we need to put down guidelines to start. Just some "food for thought for today" Have a blessed one from Texas.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Just purchase a 8gig flash drive and save them to that


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

I think of it everytime I see the shelves full of books and patterns. Sometimes I try to sort them out and get rid of the ones I know I,ll never make and sometimes I give up. Let my children throw them out. I really can,t part with a life time of memories.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PauletteB said:
> 
> 
> > Pattern collection is as addictive as yarn collecting. I download mostly free patterns, keep all my knitting magazines, calendars and books. I have Binders full of patterns by catagory. If only there was enough time to knit all the things you like.
> ...


I don't have duplicates of knitting and crocheting books, but I have found duplicates of cookbooks, mostly ones I have bought at my local library's book sales for $1.00 hardback and 50 cents for paperback. I donate them back to the library so they can resell them. I bought a large bookcase for $8.00 at the ReStore; profits go to Habitat for Humanity. But that doesn't begin to hold my cookbooks, which probably number in the thousands.

My husband should be happy that I don't collect jewelry - it would be lots more expensive than my other collections.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Jollypolly, your funeral idea is hilarious.....I have just sent it to my daughter. I have a cedar chest filled with needlepoint some made and some waiting with yarn to match. A bead stash in a separate closet with books on the subject, as well as books on knitting, patterns and my stash in a walk in closet. I have two large binders with patterns of baby clothes and garments I want to make for me. I guess my obituary would appeal to lots of people!!!!! Too funny. We could make kits to give out.....I could really go with this idea.
Laughing and knitting as I read this forum.
Ena


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


Oh boy do I ever. I was printing out patterns and all of a sudden I realized I had a stack of patterns almost 6 inches high. I'm always worried that I'll want a certain pattern and won't be able to find it again on the net. Now I can't find them in the piles and piles of patterns I have. There is no question that we need some kind of intervention program.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

let's face it....we are all hoarders.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Jollypolly, your funeral idea is hilarious.....I have just sent it to my daughter. I have a cedar chest filled with needlepoint some made and some waiting with yarn to match. A bead stash in a separate closet with books on the subject, as well as books on knitting, patterns and my stash in a walk in closet. I have two large binders with patterns of baby clothes and garments I want to make for me. I guess my obituary would appeal to lots of people!!!!! Too funny. We could make kits to give out.....I could really go with this idea.
> Laughing and knitting as I read this forum.
> Ena


Want to hear something funny! Besides the obit notice, that is, which I sent to my husband and daughter. I've been buying quilting books that I find at book sales and thrift stores and I don't even quilt. Now that might be considered hoarding, ya think?


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I would like to know if any of you have thought about when I am called home where is my stash going? I have only one son and he doesn't "craft". I have two granddaughters 20 & 13 but neither is a serious knitter or crocheter. Is there a life for my needles and such after mine is over? I call my cigar boxes full of notions and my binders full of organized "hereafter"? Is there a recycle online my family could mail everything too? I would like to know now that they will all have a good home. Or maybe that is a ministry we need to put down guidelines to start. Just some "food for thought for today" Have a blessed one from Texas.


Maybe we could start a place for stashes to be willed to. I don't have this problem, My girls will probably have a war over the stuff.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Back over a decade ago, when I first got a computer, I used to collect and print all the free patterns that interested me-- WAY more than I could ever knit. I put them in the plastic page protectors and then into binders. Most of them ended up in the trash bin, five years later when my interests and styles changed... Wish I had the money back for all the expensive color printer ink I wasted.

Now I only print a pattern if I am committed and ready to knit it.

I think you eventually LEARN, about hoarding patterns.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I know some people watch the TV show on cable about hoarders. We don't waste our money on cable so I've never seen it. HOWEVER, it turns out the nicely strange little lady across the street is a hoarder. We had a hard freeze during the winter and apparently a pipe broke in her house. When the plumbing company came out to check, they called the city and the next thing you knew they'd filled up 2 industrial sized dumpsters with stuff. And a church group came and trimmed the trees and stuff in her yard. You can now see the front of her house. She's still got a whole lotta stuff, though. It's kinda sad.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup. I have three inch binders full, not to mention the hundreds on my computer. I recently did just go through and weed out a few that I no longer love or know I will never ever make. Still have hundreds though.

And even though I knit almost every waking hour, I never seem to make a dent in my want-to-knit list!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

cheryl gerich said:


> I STARTED OUT PRINTING EVERY SINGLE PATTERN I SAW ON THE SITES I GET EVERY DAY. THEN THE PROBLEM, OF STORAGE STARTED. I ENDED UP USING SUPER LARGE CLOTH GROCERY STORE TOTES AND GREW OUT OF THEM. THEN I EMPTIED A TWO DRAWER FILE CABINET BUT NOW THAT IS FULL. MY APRTMT IS VERY SMALL WITH NO STORAGE. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY MORE IDEAS I COULD TRY. I THOUGHT OF NOT PRINTING THEM AND JUST KEEPING THEM IN THE COMUTER BUT I HAD ABOUT 700 ITEMS AND MY COMPUTER STARTED TO WORK REAL SLOW AND I WAS TOLD I HAD TOO MUCH IN THE COMPUTER. BEFORE I COULD DO ANYTHING, I HAD A PROBLEM AND SOMEHOW I DUMPED EVERYTHING IN THE COMOUTER BY ACCIDENT SO THAT TOOK CARE OF THAT IM BACK AT IT STORING THEM IN THECOMPUTER BUT I WISH THERE WAS A BETTER WAY. IM A COMOUTER DUMMY, SO YOU KNOW I NEED A LOT OF HELP I DONT KNOW WHAT A BROWSER IS AND STUFF LIKE THAT. IF YOU CAN HELP ME, ILL OWE YOU MY FIRST BORN 43 YRS OLD DTR . HA HA


an f-drive will save then tell you need to print. it will hold a sack or two of patters on the tiny little thing, and simple to use.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

jelun said:


> Any thrift store that benefits an organization would LOVE to inherit your craft items.
> I had to laugh the other day, I went to St. Vincent de Paul, there was a cache of knitting needles... didn't it figure the one size of straight needle they were missing was a US 6 which I have managed to misplace.
> 
> 
> ...


my sewing machines, fabric and yarn collections went into my will years ago. the machines go to a young friend who loves them as much as i do. she can keep what she wants and sell what she doesn't, but i know she knows their values and won't toss them or give them away for nothing. the fabric goes first to local quilt guild to be used for donor quilts and whatever they don't want to the local thrift stores. the yarn is the same, local group gets to pick and leftovers go to thrift store. my sons were happy i had decided so they didn't have to try to find something to do with it all.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Doris
You never know when you will bitten by the quilt bug and you just need to be ready!!!! Wonder if it is the air in Virginia!!! or the water!!!!!


----------



## teagranny (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi I thought I was the only one who collected knitting patterns mostly dishcloth patterns a lot free but now I have been buying them I must have a couple of hundred of them I thought I was crazy doing this and I don't know if I will ever be able to knit all of the patterns but the colours of the dishcloths are so pretty I always end up buying them or downloading them for later it is hard on the pocket book


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

What happened when I moved in with the love of my life (LML): his wife had died a couple of years earlier, but he just didn't know what to do with most of her things. His kids weren't even aware of the problem. Oh, they had taken care of her clothes and jewelry for him, but she was a knitter! She had stash all over a 10-room house and basement. We were selling the house so it was left to me to clean things out. Fortunately for me, Wife1 had a different knitting hobby. Where I knit mostly garments, she made more crafty items like Christmas stocking, ornaments, toys, etc., so she used more craft yarns than the soft woolens that I prefer to work with. But, that doesn't mean she didn't have a LOT of stuff. After making sure that none of the kids, grandkids, great-grandkids wanted any of it: I divided up the yarn into colors and textures and made seven yard-size bags. Called around and found that public schools don't use this kind of thing, but private schools do. I took the bags in one trip to the HQ of a nursery school chain and they were delighted to get it - all of it. There was some yarn that was really not very pretty and I donated it to Good Will along with some finished items that evidently just didn't turn out. All the UFOs I just threw away. Knitting needles went to a retirement center along with other accessories that I couldn't use/didn't need, along with pattern books that were duplicates or for projects I wasn't interested in. I had no problems keeping the things I thought I could use - even from a first wife! That's how we are - even first wife's things, we'll keep...It was a job and I thought it would never end because as a couple they didn't just keep a yarn stash, but lots of other mementos and the just plain junk of a lifetime. We are happy in our retirement community now and I have my stash in a storage unit nearby. I'm lucky, however, that Wife1 was a knitter, because LML thinks that this is just the way women are!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This post really eased my mind. My husband thinks that I am nuts for having all the patterns (sewing,knitting,crochet,crossstitch,etc.) that I have. I also have several totes full of fabric, yarn, and other crafting supplies. He just doesn't understand the NEED for this stuff. I am so Happy that I am not alone. Some of my kids also think this nuts, but when they need a special button, or some other thing that I have, they appreciate it.
And did I mention that I also LOVE to read cookbooks? :lol:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

My DH and I are moving away to Mexico in 66 days. Thankfully, my stash isn't that large. I've thrown out some magazines, but individual patterns are going into a binder. As a semi-retired couple going into mission work, I can use the yarn, knitting, etc. to aid the church where we are going to be working. I look forward to teaching the younger ones how to knit. Fun times.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Interest how the kids think you are nuts for doing something and then when it suits them, here they come to take advantage of it. Just part of being a mom, I guess. I think it will drive them nuts after I'm gone and they find all my stuff here and there, but I don't really mind the thought. When my grandmother died, it took 9 people almost 3 weeks to go through her home and sort out everything so we could divide it up, give it away, sell it, etc. It was one of the most healing things I've ever done. When we had things pretty well organized, we all felt as if we had re-lived a large part of our time with her and had said good-bye in style. We found so many of her things that brought back memories and we're constantly going into another room to say, Look what I found, remember this! I really cried when I found a lock of my baby hair in her billfold, and we didn't even know that she kept a diary for about 25 years! It turned into a grand celebration of a life well-lived.


----------



## jowhoknits (Mar 3, 2011)

what a good idea; my stash so overflowing - my husband has "requested" I "do something" with my stuff ASAP. I like your idea of making kits to donate. Thanks.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

jowhoknits said:


> what a good idea; my stash so overflowing - my husband has "requested" I "do something" with my stuff ASAP. I like your idea of making kits to donate. Thanks.


love your Avatar. so cute


----------



## jowhoknits (Mar 3, 2011)

it is a cartoon of me, crocs, cell phone, double chin and hat!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Doris
> You never know when you will bitten by the quilt bug and you just need to be ready!!!! Wonder if it is the air in Virginia!!! or the water!!!!!


You are so wise! That's what I keep thinking as I look at all those quilting books. Actually, I love the pictures. I've always admired nice quilts. I'm a transplant from New England, so it may have started up there. Ha!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm nearly eighty, and we moved about 2 yrs. ago,"down sized" and I just had to part with some of my patterns, books etc. NOT ANY WOOL OR CROCHET COTTON. But OH how that hurt. And I have regretted it ever since, because there are so many patterns that I wish I had now that I didn't think I would ever use again. Isn't that the way of things.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't you just LOVE the ReStore?
The one is Mass is really too far away for me to get to, but, I still like to see their offerings and that dedication to reuse and repurposing items.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes!!!I have knit/crochet magazines in magazine holders dated by year. I have patterns in notebooks sorted by company (sectioned by type of garment--shawls, babies, etc.), info notebooks re. knitting/crocheting in a bookcase. I use the post it arrows to mark a pattern for a garment I might make in the future. I have 2 bookcases (one for knitting books the other for crochet books) and knit/crochet calenders with patterns. I have a collection of instructional DVDs. I have pattern folders for garments for my grandkids, daughers and myself. I have CastOn mags from the Knitting Guild of America dating from 1987 to the present!!!Not to mention I collect knitting needles and crochet hooks of different types of wood. I have 2 sets of glass knitting needles (I know I won't use these). Its something about looking at these patterns, thinking you can make that garment and keeping them for future use that makes this all a part of knitting and crocheting. Doesn't matter if you make it or not. Its the fact that you know you have the pattern and won't have to look for it later.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Yes!!!I have knit/crochet magazines in magazine holders dated by year. I have patterns in notebooks sorted by company (sectioned by type of garment--shawls, babies, etc.), info notebooks re. knitting/crocheting in a bookcase. I use the post it arrows to mark a pattern for a garment I might make in the future. I have 2 bookcases (one for knitting books the other for crochet books) and knit/crochet calenders with patterns. I have a collection of instructional DVDs. I have pattern folders for garments for my grandkids, daughers and myself. I have CastOn mags from the Knitting Guild of America dating from 1987 to the present!!!Not to mention I collect knitting needles and crochet hooks of different types of wood. I have 2 sets of glass knitting needles (I know I won't use these). Its something about looking at these patterns, thinking you can make that garment and keeping them for future use that makes this all a part of knitting and crocheting. Doesn't matter if you make it or not. Its the fact that you know you have the pattern and won't have to look for it later.


You're a smart lady, Carlyta!


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would have to live to 150 (at least) to make all of the patterns I have stored every where. I seem to collect yarn too as we all do. Just can't pass up that pretty color or one that feels so soft.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I would like to know if any of you have thought about when I am called home where is my stash going? I have only one son and he doesn't "craft". I have two granddaughters 20 & 13 but neither is a serious knitter or crocheter. Is there a life for my needles and such after mine is over? I call my cigar boxes full of notions and my binders full of organized "hereafter"? Is there a recycle online my family could mail everything too? I would like to know now that they will all have a good home. Or maybe that is a ministry we need to put down guidelines to start. Just some "food for thought for today" Have a blessed one from Texas.


Yes, I agree that provision must be made for our "loved ones" after we're gone. I have told my daughter she can keep whatever she wants (she does crochet sometimes) and then turn the yarn and cross stitch stashes over to my two friends who are avid knit and stitch gals. I know they will each keep a few favorite things and pass the remainder on to good charitable use. As long as there's unlimited stash available in heaven (assuming I qualify :twisted: ), I won't try to take my earthly stash with me.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's face it. As posted on a previous string....We won't die until we've used it all up. So.....we're never gonna die.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Not only do I have my own large stash of patterns, I have the huge stash my mother collected for 40 years. When she died 20 years ago, I saved everything of course, just in case I'd toss something wonderful! Probably all will go right into recycling when I go. It does amuse me to think how they will laugh at all the old fashions!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I keep trying to get firm with my self and sort out my many patterns but Im hopeless at deciding which patterns to keep and which to get rid of so there they all stay and I continue to add more and more.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

redhook said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know if any of you have thought about when I am called home where is my stash going? I have only one son and he doesn't "craft". I have two granddaughters 20 & 13 but neither is a serious knitter or crocheter. Is there a life for my needles and such after mine is over? I call my cigar boxes full of notions and my binders full of organized "hereafter"? Is there a recycle online my family could mail everything too? I would like to know now that they will all have a good home. Or maybe that is a ministry we need to put down guidelines to start. Just some "food for thought for today" Have a blessed one from Texas.
> ...


I lovvvvvvve cigar boxes with crafty stuff. They have reverse mortgages so why not reverse 'good stuff' for draftees If you like my idea, Please put me 
first on your list. It all will beloved and cherished. Name your price!!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Yes!!!I have knit/crochet magazines in magazine holders dated by year. I have patterns in notebooks sorted by company (sectioned by type of garment--shawls, babies, etc.), info notebooks re. knitting/crocheting in a bookcase. I use the post it arrows to mark a pattern for a garment I might make in the future. I have 2 bookcases (one for knitting books the other for crochet books) and knit/crochet calenders with patterns. I have a collection of instructional DVDs. I have pattern folders for garments for my grandkids, daughers and myself. I have CastOn mags from the Knitting Guild of America dating from 1987 to the present!!!Not to mention I collect knitting needles and crochet hooks of different types of wood. I have 2 sets of glass knitting needles (I know I won't use these). Its something about looking at these patterns, thinking you can make that garment and keeping them for
> future use that makes this all a part of knitting and crocheting. Doesn't matter
> you make it or not. Its the fact that you know you have the pattern and won't have to look for it later.


Great job on being organized. Wish I was too.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Have hundreds of patterns for knitting, chrochet, sewing, bedspread making, cookbooks, you name it. I Honestly have 20 very large plastic toats full, and several more full of yarn. All I can say is that i hope my daughters pick up where I leave of. When I went back home to England last year, I had to get an extra suitcase for my yarn alone. Honest To God. They have the best little wool shops you can immagine. Just love them.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I can relate Dave and all...
I look at it this way...if it ends..bury me lol 
There is NO way ...(I used to keep tabs on books etc) to really organize other than make sure piles are neat and in order lol
I *cringe* would NOT make a good hoarder...I feel bad for those that are..just the person...but the mess gives me willies up and down my spine lol

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> I have enough books and leaflets for this lifetime and the next, dozens and dozens of things I want to make... one day! Then I keep getting ideas of my own and start playing with them, whilst accumulating yet more patterns I've drawn on for research along the way.
> 
> It never ends!
> 
> Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know if any of you have thought about when I am called home where is my stash going? I have only one son and he doesn't "craft". I have two granddaughters 20 & 13 but neither is a serious knitter or crocheter. Is there a life for my needles and such after mine is over? I call my cigar boxes full of notions and my binders full of organized "hereafter"? Is there a recycle online my family could mail everything too? I would like to know now that they will all have a good home. Or maybe that is a ministry we need to put down guidelines to start. Just some "food for thought for today" Have a blessed one from Texas.
> ...


My husband has told me over and over again that he wants to go first so he doesn't have to dispose of all my goodies. My daughter doesn't do any kind of needlework and neither do my two DILs. I doubt that my granddaughters would care to have it. Somebody will make a haul at Goodwill unless I dispose of it first.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

adele02155 said:


> OIY!!! Do I have patterns, my patterns have patterns...lol!!


hahahaha I'm with you...I have so many patterns my patterns have patterns...lol ...
good grief...Im a hoarder of patterns

I have one 7 foot by 4 foot shelf full of books and 
another with magazines...
I have more yarn than my life expentancy....


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I have so many sewing patterns which have gone out of style twice!! I have cross stitch pattersn, magazines and of course the knitting, crocheting magazines. I could probably open up a shop! Still buyer more when I will never get through what I have--must be a sickness!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I found a mag. in my things last year that I bought to teach myself to crochet in 1973. Looking through I found a pattern for a top I loved. I made it and have gotten many compliments on it since. You never know...so save them all.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Only 200? You are WAY SLOW, or just starting out. I can't go by a picture without wanting to either download a copy of the pattern (and print it in color for my BOX'O'PATTERNS) and drool over the 1000's more that I see along the way OR copy the picture for something that I think I can duplicate the pattern or design...... 

OR the ones that just needs a little tweak to make a perfect pattern....

Diane


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Susan B. said:


> I have saved many patterns over the years - I just cleaned them out and gave some away, as I looked at each one and said to myself "Might I ever make this?" If the answer was no, I got rid of it.


I wish I had your willpower. I can't get rid of them. The "buts" keep running me ragged with all the ideas that they bring up as reasons why I have to keep them all.

Diane


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I tend to store patterns as PDF files on a memory stick, that way I can print them out when I need them. As for books, magazines and leaflets, the only solution is more bookshelves. 

Never mind, just think how much you'll save on heating, books are wonderful house insulation!

Dave


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


The good thing about keeping your patterns on the computer is that you can organise them into categories -- if I want to make a scarf, I just go to my scarf folder and print one off.
I've got dozens of folders of patterns and craft magazines too, but they take up so much room that I've started to scan all my favourites out of them so I can integrate them with my electronic files so they are all in one spot. It's saving a lot of space, because there are only usually a few things in each mag that I would ever want to make anyway.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, I know exactly what you mean. I started knitting when I was 9-10 years old and have been knitting and crocheting ever since - I've got patterns, patterns and more patterns and will never live long enough to make them all. Lately I've been going through these patterns a few at a time and scanning them into my computer. Never thought of moving them to a flash drive or external drive but think I buy a bigger flash drive and do exactly that.

I'm sure I'll continue to save patterns but hope that one day I'll be more conservative and save ONLY the ones I will actually be making - wish me luch


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I have a growing notebook with so many patterns I will have to live at least 3 more lifetimes to make them all.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG!! I'm a hoarder of patterns.


Hell-O My name is Reanna and I'm a Pattern hoarder. 
It all started with just one hook. Now I'm up to two needles.
Do I need help?


LOL! nah I like it..I like it a lot.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Birds of a feather flock together. Here we all are with a stash of yarn, a jillion patterns and using up time reading, writing and our needles sit idle.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have enough books and leaflets for this lifetime and the next, dozens and dozens of things I want to make... one day! Then I keep getting ideas of my own and start playing with them, whilst accumulating yet more patterns I've drawn on for research along the way.
> 
> It never ends!
> 
> Dave


So true, so true ;-)


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I fantasize about lending my flash drive to my knitting and crocheting coworker for a weekend and her being eternally grateful for sharing all the patterns that I have so lovingly saved! I do refer back once in a while and make something from a pattern that I have saved. Admittedly, I need to live to 140 to do all of them!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am back to knitting after moving from my big home to a much small one. I knitted years ago, and since the greatrandchildren came the ones after I moved here. I started to knit again to give the new ones something from GG (that is short for Great Grandmother My mother had that put on her and now she is gone I have it.) I had so many pattern books and when I moved here I ended up with One yes one. The others I think my kids done away with them when I was out of sight. I happen to have the little book in with my sewing lucky I did. I did a Sweater and Hat for my 18th great grandaughter Chosanette Marie. and when while I was knitting that and almost done with the both I heard that there was to be another baby coming from the sister of the other baby He (John) was born a few weeks ago. I finnally found a pattern on the internet. I am strating it to-marrow. Oh yes in Oct number 20 will be born. lollol I hope they do wait for some time so I can knit some else besides baby things lolol oh I love knitting for them don't get me wrong. This Great grandma is almost 78 next month and I intend on knitting as long as I can. Happy Knitting all you friendly knitters. God Bless.

Carolynjune


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Evesh,
I go to all the op shops for my baby patterns been collecting for years but still find ones I haven't got
June


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

Looks like there of many of us in the same boat. I thought saving on the computer or flash drive would be the solution, but one of the knitters finds that, too, a problem.
Well, I know what you mean. There are some I can weed out, but a boxfull I won't part with.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi good luck with your pattern search.
I have lost one of my patterns and wondering if anyone has a copy.
It is knitted in 3ply baby yarn.
I know it has 102 stitches on the back, it is called blackberry [Australian] and has a circular stocking knit yoke.
Hope some one has the pattern and could share it with me.
thanks,
June


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't bear to throw any patterns away. I have a lovely mini dress from the 60's that I'm going to knit as a tunic for next winter. If you wait long enough things come back into fashion. Happy knitting.


----------



## Linda913 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sitting here, it's 1:40 in the morning, and I've been reading what 
you all have to say, and the time is just flying by! I just read what you said about getting a discount on an external drive and started to lol. My husband is asleep in the next room, I don't want to wake him up(he thinks I'm crazy anyway). I've always known there were others out there like me (the stash, the knitting mags., patterns from the i/net, printed & saved to my computer, but I never imagined there were so many of us. My husband thinks I'm crazy to spend so much time looking at patterns on the i/net. I'll have to have him read some of the comments here so he knows it's not just me. Thanks for the laugh, ladies!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my other addiction along with the yarn stash. As I've said today in the yarn stash link... This one is the hardest to reduce the volume of. I recently sold 4 books on this site that I never knitted one thing from. I own hundreds of knitting books. Some back to the 60's. Then there's the volume I have on the computer. When I'm gone I want my kids not to trash these wonderful books...


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


At least on the computer they don't take up so much room as books and magazines. less dusting to do.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.
> ...


I'm all for less dusting! Less anything housework when it comes down to it.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.
> ...


Oh! I like the less dusting thing. Well, uh I don't usually dust anyway till the tv screen and computer screen can't be seen....Knitting is much more fun than housework and hubby doesn't complain too much. Well, he is a major part of the problem here and no help for it. 
Any other mega pack rats here??? Aisles between the piles kind of packratism????


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

That's my problem, exactly. I get the urge to organize and dig in. By the time I get my plan set up I realize I've spent all one day when I could have been knitting. Catch 22!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm actually afraid that the people from Hoarders are going to descend on me and my various stashes! I have four, count 'em, FOUR! 5" binders on patterns I have printed out, and enough other printed patterns to fill another four. That's not counting the hundreds of knit and crochet and quilting patterns I have stored on my external hard drive. And don't even get me started on the yarns!!!! I have several bags on UFOs, too. I think I need help.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

gosh we are all alike. I have pattern and more patterns. I always say I will try this one day. Ha!! I used to have a fileing cabinet full of patterns that were 30 or more years old. The flood took care of those. So I now only purchase kids patterns. No more sewing for me. But I guess we are all horders of some kind.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

WELL I GUESS THERES NO HOPE FOR ME WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT MAYBE I COULD BE BURIED WITH THEM.......HA HA


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cheryl gerich said:


> WELL I GUESS THERES NO HOPE FOR ME WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT MAYBE I COULD BE BURIED WITH THEM.......HA HA


Interesting idea. Maybe a new industry for crafters...coffins made from old pattern sheets and books. Certainly earth friendly...it would be a papier macheter's delight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.
> ...


I would do this if I knew how to make a folder. Where do I go to get this skill? You are very tech-informed. Such a useful skill.


----------



## FionaNWillow (May 19, 2011)

I have always collected recipe's (and I don't cook or bake). So once I started knitting it was natural that I would collect patterns. At least with the knitting patterns, there is a chance I will make the projects since I do knit. Great topic!!!!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> CrazyCatLady said:
> 
> 
> > evesch said:
> ...


right click your mouse on your desktop, scroll down to 'new:' and a list will come up one of which is 'folder' click on that and a new folder will come on to your desktop. rename it Patterns and there you are a new folder to fill with your patterns


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

headlemk said:


> cheryl gerich said:
> 
> 
> > WELL I GUESS THERES NO HOPE FOR ME WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT MAYBE I COULD BE BURIED WITH THEM.......HA HA
> ...


Tho I worry that the coffin maker might be a knitter and try to read, file or put the patterns on the computer and I'd never get buried! Yu think?
!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

jollypolly
Too funny! I never really thought of what to do after Iam gone. My husband said he would give it all to his daughter. I had to set him straight on that one.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

so great to know that there are so many people just like me!! Some of the books I know I will never knit a thing from. But I had to have it.


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I use to have a lot of yarn and books of patterns that took up so much room. My daughter took care of that when we moved here. She was always after me to get rid of it. I had packed them up to bring them here and all I have of them is one little book and that was 39 cents and it was on sale at Walmart for 31 cents now you couldn't get for that or near that. I use to quilt but since my back went out and I broke my right arm so many times and one of them I broke it right out of the shoulder bone they said they can't put it back in. So that has made me handicapped. I can't comb my hair only with my left arm and hand. I am also right handed. I am thankful that I can at least type since I put the keyboard down low enough. I do wite and that has to be low too. So I can still knitting and am I ever glad about that. As I said before I use to quilt and made money by making them and also by quilting quilt tops for other people by hand not machine. I had one man that came by and said he wants to see me quilt I asked you want to learn how. He said no, My wife had a quilt top quilted by you and I told her it was machine quilted and she no it isn't he said I kept saying it was. She told me to go over here and see that I do it and it is that way. He couldn't believe my stitches were that small. lol I never thought they were that small. My mother use to tell me when I came in from school and the church women were all there quilting. I asked her if I could quilt and she said no your stitches will be to big and I would have to take them out no you can't. I remember that too. lol As to the patterns and yarn I didn't get to keep it. When I found out I told my daughter what am I going to do just sit and watch tv or just lay there and sleep. She was doing everything and I didn't have a thing to do. So when it came to where she had to move cause of no work around here. I was left alone. I was talking to a person that lived near where I use to live and kneew the people there. She said she will ask them if they seen anythhing of knitting there patterns etc. Well they did but they are gone now in the tash. So I had one pair of needles that were with my sewing along with this little book and I srated in with that. I use to love knitting with the circular needles and I had a lot of kneeles they are gone too. I wish to say that two people on this site has helped me with yarn and needles and I am so grateful to them. I am on social security and it is hard to manage what I get and their help has helped me. I like to say every one on this site is very nice and very friendly. I love you all. God Bless you all. to all with love,

Carolynjune


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

I am in awe. That's one of my bigger problems. I have all these lovely patterns and know which room they are in but to put my finger on one particular pattern requires a search that may take up to a week.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

My daughter said when I go she will bury me then come straight home and put all my patternbooks on Ebay. I bought a 1940 pattern book for $5.99 and saw the same one again on Ebay and she wanted $25.00. Maybe my daughter is right I have alot of books but she will have to wait awhile Im not going any time soon (I hope)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder if any of you love those half page pattern freebees they give in the yarn aisle in craft stores. I have to look at them and choose which I might make; then I do my serious bingeing for yarn etc. I really came there for.
I also leave crochet hooks and knitting needles in the tote bag with unfinished pieces so I buy another to use on my next project which seems wasteful but if i do not then I forget which I was using because I often do not use the hook/needle the pattern says to use. I tried writing the size down but misplace the notes. I never write on patterns, do not know why but it feels wrong like tairing out pages.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if any of you love those half page pattern freebees they give in the yarn aisle in craft stores. I have to look at them and choose which I might make; then I do my serious bingeing for yarn etc. I really came there for.
> I also leave crochet hooks and knitting needles in the tote bag with unfinished pieces so I buy another to use on my next project which seems wasteful but if i do not then I forget which I was using because I often do not use the hook/needle the pattern says to use. I tried writing the size down but misplace the notes. I never write on patterns, do not know why but it feels wrong like tairing out pages.


I used to collect all the pattern freebies because I was determined to try them one day. Now I only take the ones that I know how to do the various stitches for - not when I learn how to do a certain stitch. What if I never get around to learning how to do the stitch required!!!! Anyway, if I took all that was being offered, it might cause someone else to miss out. I would not like to be 'greedy' anyway, and probably won't live long enough to make every pattern I have in my 'stash' as it is. LOL

I grew up learning that it was wrong to write in or on books. Well, apart from writing a name on the inside front cover that is.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if any of you love those half page pattern freebees they give in the yarn aisle in craft stores. I have to look at them and choose which I might make; then I do my serious bingeing for yarn etc. I really came there for.
> ...


Hi....Just a tip I use. If for some reason I have to write on a pattern I always use pencil and then I can erase it afterwards.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mungie said:


> jennyb1 said:
> 
> 
> > jollypolly said:
> ...


Thankyou for the tip Mungie. Mostly I use pieces of paper, but it would be good to write info on the pattern for future reference if I use the same pattern again.

Love Jenny xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd be lost without _Post-It_ notes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I make a xerox copy of the pattern and write on that.



jennyb1 said:


> Mungie said:
> 
> 
> > jennyb1 said:
> ...


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'd be lost without _Post-It_ notes!


I ran out of 'Post-It' notes ages ago and keep forgetting to buy them. I have been recyling used sheets of A4 paper which I have cut into halves and quarters. Any that have our personal details on them goes into a bin for me to shred, as I do not want them to get into the 'wrong hands'.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Settleg,

I have actually started to photocopy patterns I am using, if it is in a 'Pattern Book'. I then put the pattern on a clip board. If it is a pattern I have printed out I just put it in a plastic sleeve. 

I usually need to use either 'post-it' notes (which I ran out of 2 months ago), recycled paper or a small notebook to keep track of what part of the pattern I am up to. I have a really bad memory so can't do with out writing things down.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Don,t feel bad Jenny your not the only one. I have the same problem, salve it the same way too.


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Jenny I write my patterns down by the roww so I can check them off as I go. I have a very bad memory and it is getting worst in two years I wonder how it going to be than. lol I will be 80 than lol Have a good day to-marrow. God Bless. 


Love Carolynjune


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

redhook said:


> Don,t feel bad Jenny your not the only one. I have the same problem, salve it the same way too.


I think the main reason I feel bad about my terrible memory is that I find it frustrating and upsetting that I forget so quickly. Not that I would wish it on anyone else, but it is good to know that I am not the only one with a 'bad memory'.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I have four three ring binders full, not to mention magazines and books.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> Jenny I write my patterns down by the roww so I can check them off as I go. I have a very bad memory and it is getting worst in two years I wonder how it going to be than. lol I will be 80 than lol Have a good day to-marrow. God Bless.
> 
> Love Carolynjune


I have noticed over the last two years that my memory has gotten worse. It can be a real problem at times.

There are some really funny times had due to mine and other's bad memories. Sometimes friends and I end up in hysterical laughter over something that has been either done or said due to 'forgetting' something. When I am amongst others it is easier to laugh about.

It is good to come up with various ways to manage so that we can continue with knitting and crocheting etc and not have to stop because of having a bad memory.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had to move my craft patterns I want to do to a dvd, It took about 10 of them, I still have the knitted ones on my computer. would fit about 5 dvd

(each dvd is 4 gig of space)

I am a pattern hoarder. Love looking at them, but Have a hard time following, I ususally make my own.



evesch said:


> Does anyone else collect patterns that they would LOVE to do but just would never in this lifetime get round to doing all of them????? I think my computer and a few flash drives hold at least 200 dream patterns.....mostly free ones.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I had to move my craft patterns I want to do to a dvd, It took about 10 of them, I still have the knitted ones on my computer. would fit about 5 dvd
> 
> (each dvd is 4 gig of space)
> 
> ...


One day I might actually take note of how many patterns I do have, but at the moment I don't have time to do it. I have only actually sorted my crocheting patterns out and put into binders. I did that before I joined this forum and have added to my pile of crocheting patterns (from various sites)to 'file'. I haven't even started on the knitting patterns I have printed out or copied. I have pattern books from both my grandmothers so they are very old. I keep them in plastic sleeves in a folder, along with a few others. It is very time consuming so maybe sometime when I catch up with everything else that needs doing, I will get around to it.

I am thinking that your idea of storing patterns on a flash drive is a good one, so may have to attempt that with future patterns instead of printing them out. Then I can just print it out when I decide to make whatever it is. A good space saver idea.

You are so clever to be able to make your own patterns.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

There is not enough life left in me to knit up or crochet or quilt or needlepoint or counted cross stitch every pattern I have. I've started to do this for my tween aged daughter: I take all my patterns, place them in clear plastic sheet protectors and place those in 2" notebooks, with dividers marked "Socks", "Mittens", "Afghans", etc...each hobby gets it's own note book. I got the idea from watching "Hoarders" as there was a woman like me who "collected" newspapers, magazines, etc. and it was suggested to her to do this and then throw away the rest of the magazine/paper. Really reduced my clutter and made everything so handy. I also found that if I took my newspaper stuff and used a copier to copy it, it lasts longer (newspaper yellows over time).


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I do not worry about what I forget, I just forget it. Once I forgot my glasses and started to think "I'm getting old"...then I remembered I had done the same thing when I was younger and I laughed out loud. When I told my gyn she said she had the same experience regarding a hat. TV and movies have us all focused on ageing problems but when we were younger we had other problems like birth control and then if you were forgetful, you got to name a baby. When I was younger I did not have a car, did not have money and did not know which idiot I would marry...now I have a car, have some money, and...well you know


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

settleg said:


> I make a xerox copy of the pattern and write on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm an avid collector, primarily infants and children's and afghans. It spans almost 50 yrs. so you can just imagine and some are my own design work. I'm drowning in patterns but love them all. Even the original Disney stuff, for the kids sweaters.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky U, one can never have enough pattern,
I am knitting for charity at our seniors club. I have come across a pattern I would love to have, been searching for a while now with no luck. Wondering as you have soo many books if you have this pattern in your stach????
tjb2


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> Lucky U, one can never have enough pattern,
> I am knitting for charity at our seniors club. I have come across a pattern I would love to have, been searching for a while now with no luck. Wondering as you have soo many books if you have this pattern in your stach????
> tjb2


I don't but I think it is beautiful and would like the pattern if you locate it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I love the flash drive idea , i have about 50 patterns saved to my favorites on my computer that i want to do ! I have GOT to get some printer ink lol ... i usually print em and put em in a binder and i too use post its the little plastic pointer ones that attorneys use for sign here flags ... they work great ! i have my patterns in plastic sleeves and i just use the pointer to mark where i am in a pattern that way i can get up and leave it and go right back to it , I also flag pages with names of people i want to make the pattern for so it comes in handy for birthdays .. I just finished two Annie bags for my neice and my other daughter . . . The old magazines are starting to pile up too because everyone is giving me thiers which is great some of these magazines are from the 50's  awesome .


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

tjb2,

Woo loving that sweater. I'm going hunting for that one.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey tjb2
I found a pattern all most like that one you are searching for.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/14-leaf-yoke-top


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Need Lady luck on my side  to find this pattern- if I do I will share


tjb2


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is the same, but not for download


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I know I'm sorry , I seen that after I posted it. I really like that sweater to. I seen on one site the lady who made it was ask if she would share the pattern. Please read the 2nd to last reply on this site.

http://knititude.com/blog/leaf-yoke-top

I think I'm getting closer . Check this picture out.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a nice pattern too, would make it without the sleeves. Where did you find it??? But, I do love to knit top down.
The other Leaf Pattern (the one I want) seems not be available to buy now. I have never seen this Magazine in this country-Province Ontario.
Will have to wait till they published again

tjb2


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's the site the pattern is 6.00 to down load.

https://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1337-yoke-detail-pullover.aspx


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, DorisT--just reading your message. Thanks for your reply. There's a KP lady who organizes her yarn stash on an excel spread sheet. I wish I could do that. Have a good week.
Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, just reading your comment about horders. I watch Hoarders for awhile and then I can't look at it anymore. After watching it you definitely want to keep your home clean and free of clutter. At least we KP yarn and pattern "hoaders" have room to move around in and our homes are free of clutter and debris. My father taught me everything has it's place. If you put it back where you found it, you'll be able to use it again. I don't like a lot of "stuff" in my house; its too clustrophobic. Of course, hoarding is a disease and we knitters and crorcheters don't have a disease just a very healthy addiction.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I should live so long! Of course I would make a bigger dent in the patterns if I wasn't on this site so long. Oh well, maybe there is a crafter's heaven.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Jollypolly--just read your message. Try a little at a time. I don't like seeing piles of paper around (except in my office; probably the least organized room in my house). There's a KP lady who organizes her yarn stash using an excel spread sheet. Now I wish I could that!!! Have a good week.
Carlyta


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well now, there is an idea. If that lady that does the SPREADSHEET would be so kind and explain a bit HOW she does it we might be able to do that too---just HOW to get started the rest will be easy I asume 
tjb2


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks again for getting the link......I do have the pattern now. Need to get started before my grandaughter comes back home.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

Why buy brand new.I went to the Salvation Army and got a great big box of yarn there were 2 big balls of peach varigated that were never opened as well as othwer big balls of wool and some small all for $10.00


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I love thrift/second hand stores!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, just reading your comment about horders. I watch Hoarders for awhile and then I can't look at it anymore. After watching it you definitely want to keep your home clean and free of clutter. At least we KP yarn and pattern "hoaders" have room to move around in and our homes are free of clutter and debris. My father taught me everything has it's place. If you put it back where you found it, you'll be able to use it again. I don't like a lot of "stuff" in my house; its too clustrophobic. Of course, hoarding is a disease and we knitters and crorcheters don't have a disease just a very healthy addiction.


My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Thanks, Jollypolly--just read your message. Try a little at a time. I don't like seeing piles of paper around (except in my office; probably the least organized room in my house). There's a KP lady who organizes her yarn stash using an excel spread sheet. Now I wish I could that!!! Have a good week.
> Carlyta


Thank you, 'try a little at a time' is a very good suggestion. I have noises how to do a spreadsheet. The only sheets I spread are on the bed. Something else for me to try to learn.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Naughty Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Jollypolly, your funeral idea is hilarious.....I have just sent it to my daughter. I have a cedar chest filled with needlepoint some made and some waiting with yarn to match. A bead stash in a separate closet with books on the subject, as well as books on knitting, patterns and my stash in a walk in closet. I have two large binders with patterns of baby clothes and garments I want to make for me. I guess my obituary would appeal to lots of people!!!!! Too funny. We could make kits to give out.....I could really go with this idea.
> ...


Nope! It might mean you are about to become a quilter another beautiful addiction. My quilting habit started just that way. I think in the addiction dictionary it's called being a "double winner". That is when you have two addictions, and love them both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

DorisT said:


> BettyJC said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, how I love this site. I've spent 80 some-odd years feeling guilty that I was the only yarnoholic in the world seconded only by my addicition to patterns. I now know there are probably more or us than there are the sane ones out there. But don't we have fun? And I guess it's less distructive than booze.
> ...


Doris! You must be my long lost twin! Meeeeee too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I tend to store patterns as PDF files on a memory stick, that way I can print them out when I need them. As for books, magazines and leaflets, the only solution is more bookshelves.
> 
> Never mind, just think how much you'll save on heating, books are wonderful house insulation!
> 
> Dave


Good to know about insulating. I'll tell hubby. Can't wait to see the look on his face.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I fantasize about lending my flash drive to my knitting and crocheting coworker for a weekend and her being eternally grateful for sharing all the patterns that I have so lovingly saved! I do refer back once in a while and make something from a pattern that I have saved. Admittedly, I need to live to 140 to do all of them!


I do them all in my mind. I create a 'picture' there and it stays in beautiful company I redo the color or design as often as I like. It is art in progress. Can anyone have too much art, too much beauty? I think not!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Naughty Knitter said:
> ...


I'm a quilter, Knitter and a crocheter. And am addicted to all. I'm in knitting mode right now, but I shift gears all the time. I guess I'm a triple winner. 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

evesch said:


> mrscp1946 said:
> 
> 
> > evesch said:
> ...


Yep! Me too.


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

I am in my 80s also and sometimes feel that I should spare my children the burden of getting rid of my extensive collection of yarn patterns, sewing patterns, material, quilting things, cross sts., etc. too much to list here. Then I think it will give them a good laugh. Once in a while I do try, but end up putting most of it back. As of today I,m still collecting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Vern said:


> Oh, I'm so with you. But while looking at a magazine, free site I can remember each pattern I have and can go and put my hands on the pattern. I can not get rid of my magazines unless I remove my favorite patterns. If any one contact me about a pattern I can tell them if I have it or where to find it. What about the stash of yarn? That's why it great to have a Craft Room.


O.K., Vern, I challenge you. I need a pattern for a woman's hat made in the fashion of the "Dixie Cup" U.S. Navy regulation work cap of the World War 2 era. It had a flat crown and straight side which folded up with a row of stitches increased by making a chain longer than the sts it replaced. When these sts were worked and increases were made, the brim became slightly floppy and was fastened to the crown with tiny ribbon bows. 
I DARE YOU TO HAVE IT!


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

DORist...Oh!!the 80ties r wonderful..am 86 come May..Love looking/collecting patterns & yarn..Just gave away boxes of fabric..knitting has won over sewing Happy 80ties irma dee


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

I never have too much yarn lying around. I keep a blanket going at all times, that way when I get frustrated with my baby sweaters I relax with the left over yarns, and my grandchildren love them. All those colors!!! Carmen


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a knitting pattern and cross stitch kit/chart stash that is so big I need to live until I'm 314 to get them all either knitted or stitched.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been with KP since 1-2011 and in that time I have filled my favorites list with just knitting patterns. I have I don't know how many KP pages bookmarked. I have a separte file on my desk top with dozen and dozen of patterns plus whole web sites... with who knows how many more patterns are there.. I have also downloaded to my documents dozens of patterns... 
what I do now is put it as a short cut on my desk top... then a few days to a week later I look at it again and if I still love it I put it in my folder.. I have printed off the ones I want to do next and I have some on my e-book too... I guess to answer your question....YES!!! LOL oh and we won't even go into the quilting, crochet,beading or paint.... lets just say knitting is my latest obsession...LOL


----------



## blillis (Mar 26, 2012)

You never know when you need all those hobbies.... I have pretty much been immobile for 8 weeks with a broken leg. I go from knitting to beading, to painting, to reading and back to knitting again.


----------



## blillis (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, by the way, I'm from the great state of Iowa, although, I must admit Australia sounds intriguing....


----------



## blillis (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, by the way, I'm from the great state of Iowa, although, I must admit Australia sounds intriguing....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

blillis said:


> You never know when you need all those hobbies.... I have pretty much been immobile for 8 weeks with a broken leg. I go from knitting to beading, to painting, to reading and back to knitting again.


Bless your heart , i know the feeling though ... I have spent the last five years having one surgery after another on my shoulder .. getting ready to have number 5 in a few days ...

At least you can still knit and do other stuff , i wont be able to use my arm for awhile so i will have knitting withdrawls ! :|

Good luck to you .. hope everything goes okay with the leg


----------

